# Fat Smash Diet 9 day detox



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

did the first phase1 a few years ago and lost 7 pounds. Being that i can never stick to anything :-(.... i never advanced to the second phase. So i have decided to try it again. i plan to start next week as i have already gone shopping for the week. 

Has anyone done this one befor? IF anyone would like to try it and we can do it together let me know looking to make my first day 9/9/2013

The hardest part for me is giving up my coffee:sob:.....


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I've not heard of that diet before and when I looked it up, I can see it will never work for me. 
I have been lookin for someone to diet with as I, too, really need to lose weight. 

I'm back up to 180. And I'm only 5'4 . Not much more than 40 lbs is what I need to lose, more than that and I look sickly! 

I am going to do this one, modified with chicken breast and salads on days when I have the low protein soups. 


http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/_mobile/recipefinder/soup-diet-basic-recipe-ghk1007

I'll be your diet partner if you like


----------



## robinemarks (Oct 8, 2013)

i could use a diet partner. ive got 25 to loose and cant really exercise due to injuries from work. gonna have to do it strictly with nutrition

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, we could be twins! I'm 5'4" & weigh in at 180. I want to lose 30 lbs. Would be tickled with 20. I'm not sure how to be a diet partner with someone, but I'm game! My email address is [email protected]. The one on my profile is not working, that computer is down. Let me know--


----------

